# Question about hormone levels after surgery



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

It's been 1 month since my thyroid was removed. I was just wondering if what I am going through is normal. Basically by the afternoon I feel like I am going to die. I have no energy I mean none. It is sad because I have no patience for my kids who are 2 and 4. They need and deserve a lot of patience. I have terrible insomnia, muscle cramps, nausea and mild dizziness. I felt a lot of this before the surgery but this is far worse. I am doing my blood work on the 27th. That feels like a lifetime away. I am on 112 mcg of Levoxyl. Can I expect to feel better at all? Thanks so much for any help.

Stacie


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Stacie,

You are having hypo symptoms and 4 weeks is long enough to get a good idea of where your labs are. Call your doctor and tell then how horrible you are feeling and ask to come in and lab - be sure they test your Ft-4 and FT-3 along with the TSH.

I am so sorry you are feeling poorly and having a 2 and 4 year old on top of it :hugs:

Lovlkn


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Thank you so much. That's actually another question I wanted to ask. My lab slip just says TSH. What else, if anything, should I ask for? I appreciate your support so much!


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

I forgot to mention I felt really good and had great energy for a couple of days post surgery. Like better than I felt in years. Also, and I hope this isn't TMI, but I have an IUD and have had it for two years. I now have no bleeding and no cramping. All of the sudden last week I started bleeding. I went to go see my OB who said the IUD was still in place and that abnormal hormone levels can cause bleeding. Has anyone else had this experience?

Stacie


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Thank you so much. That's actually another question I wanted to ask. My lab slip just says TSH. What else, if anything, should I ask for? I appreciate your support so much!


You need to be sure you ask for the Free T-4 and the Free T-3 sometimes called the Free Tri-iodothyronine.

I can't remember what your original DX was- the reason you need the Free's along with the TSH is because antibodies can skew the test results. My signature shows that I have no TSH although I have normal and well within range Free's


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> I forgot to mention I felt really good and had great energy for a couple of days post surgery. Like better than I felt in years. Also, and I hope this isn't TMI, but I have an IUD and have had it for two years. I now have no bleeding and no cramping. All of the sudden last week I started bleeding. I went to go see my OB who said the IUD was still in place and that abnormal hormone levels can cause bleeding. Has anyone else had this experience?
> 
> Stacie


When I had the Mirena IUD my hormones went haywire-had to have it out after 3 months. So I agree with your doctor in that since your surgery the hormones in your body are different than before hence the bleeding. It should re-adjust over time.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Thank you so much. That's actually another question I wanted to ask. My lab slip just says TSH. What else, if anything, should I ask for? I appreciate your support so much!


Calcium levels, have they been checked recently?


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> It's been 1 month since my thyroid was removed. I was just wondering if what I am going through is normal. Basically by the afternoon I feel like I am going to die. I have no energy I mean none. It is sad because I have no patience for my kids who are 2 and 4. They need and deserve a lot of patience. I have terrible insomnia, muscle cramps, nausea and mild dizziness. I felt a lot of this before the surgery but this is far worse. I am doing my blood work on the 27th. That feels like a lifetime away. I am on 112 mcg of Levoxyl. Can I expect to feel better at all? Thanks so much for any help.
> 
> Stacie


You sound like me when I went home last week after surgery on only 75mcg of Synthroid. Couldn't function. You are prob under medicated-when my dose was increased I was back to normal again. I would get the doc to draw labs immediately and see what's up. I am so sorry you are feeling this way-it is the WORST when you have little ones running amuck needing every bit of the energy you don't have!
BIG HUGGGGS!
:hugs:


----------



## lillyjackmom (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks. I did call my doctor and did labs on Friday. I don't see him until Thursday. It seems like forever. My calcium levels have not been checked. It wasn't on the lab slip so I will ask him when I go in. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lillyjackmom said:


> Thanks. I did call my doctor and did labs on Friday. I don't see him until Thursday. It seems like forever. My calcium levels have not been checked. It wasn't on the lab slip so I will ask him when I go in. Thanks for your help.


Might want to run Ferritin also.

http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

{{{{Stacie}}}}


----------

